# Old 2 channel guy



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Learning the HTS game!! :help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome aboard. We are here for any questions you might have.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you kindly! I have been looking at this site and I have truly enjoyed seing the comraderie lacking in other forums. Glad I found you!!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## AudioDH (Jan 25, 2011)

Bogiedr....welcome! I too am an old two channel guy³


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Ditto's...Welcome

I have recently been interested in two channel since a good friend of mine has introduced me to Classical Music. We went to the CES show in Vegas this year and I saw a demo for two channel using the Benchmark DAC 1 HDR. I cannot remember the name of the speakers but it was an exotic brand name. It sounded awesome! Clear, crisp sounding as if the artist was right in the room.
What kind of system do you have and what are your thoughts on Benchmark products.

Benchmark has a complete system...their Dac 1, Dynaudio BM5A MKll powered speakers with FREE Canare Starquad XLR balanced cables...$2894.

Is the Benchmark overrated? for that price?
I am not familiar with two channel and cannot tell what is a fair price and what is not. It seems to be a bit more than I would like to spend however it is do-able.
I've heard these Dynaudio and they are solid sounding speaker.

A list of my equipment is below.
Thanks.


----------

